# New Makita trim router kit with plunge base!



## Doctor Atomo (Feb 23, 2012)

Anyone seen the new Makita RT0700CX3?

It's selling for around $230, with a plunge base plus tilt, offset base and dust collection shrouds. It looks like it will give the new Dewalt DWP611PK and the Bosch Colt a run for the money. I like Makita products, but since I already own the Colt I am waiting for them to release their rumored plunge base!

Makita - Press Releases


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Doctor Atomo said:


> It's selling for around $230, with a plunge base plus tilt, offset base and dust collection shrouds.[/url]


Advertising here indicates that the CX3 kit will only be available to a limited number of countries in the EU, eg. the Netherlands. In the UK we will (sadly) only be getting either the trimmer on its own or the CX2 kit (same as the CX3 kit but minus the offset base). The street price will probably be about £105 for the base trimmer or £200 for the CX2 kit. Delivery in the UK at least is scheduled arund late May/early June according to my supplier

A few nice things about this trimmer over the Colt are (obviously) the plunge base, a new adaptor to allow its' use with guide rails (and the Makita rail is compatible with Festool, Hilti, old Bosch, Metabo, etc) and dust extraction adaptors supplied as standard. From the European perspective it's good that this router will be delivered with the options of 6mm, 1/4in (6.35mm) and 8mm collets (Makita UK say the UK versions will have 1/4in and 8mm collets). It also has variable speed as well, unlike the European Bosch GKF600 (our version of the Colt) which does not. Come on, Bosch! Pull your socks up!

I'm also told that the guide rail diameter is 8mm, the same as the small DWs (DW613, DW614, DW615, DW621 and DW622) as well as many other rouers includinfg the smaller Elus, Metabo Signal 1229, many Chinese small routers, etc. Don't yet know what the centres for the fence are, though

For anyone who wants to see it in action here are some videos posted by the Netherlands Makita distributors (in Dutch, but turn the sound down and watch if you're interested):

What's in the box

or in English

The plunge base and side fence/rail guide

Additional support sub-base (in CX3 kit) - means that third party/home-made solutions won't be necessary for the RT0700

Offset base

Makita have already published the manual for this and I've uploaded it in the manuals section for those who'd like a more detailed look

Regards

Phil


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I found the Makita Kit here for $206.99 and free shipping.

Makita RT0700CX3 1-1/4 HP Compact Router Kit - InternationalTool.com


----------



## jholpain (Apr 12, 2012)

I have only seen videos on yuotube about CX2 and CX3. Here in Finland only C and CX2 are available. I'm going for CX2. The local store promised a prise which is about equal to British stores' prices excluding shipping, so I'll by mine from here. US prices are often cheaper, but heavy equipment call for heavy shipment price and after VAT and toll it can be too pricey.

I'll by the offset base if I find I need it.


----------



## jholpain (Apr 12, 2012)

Got mine today. Small disappointment was that the plunge base does not include dust nozzle. Who uses router without? So I ordered it with few other extras (got to collect them all


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow! Looks like my Colt and #611 will be going on the market soon. Gotta love that Makita stuff
I'm off to surf the suppliers! Ha ha Ha!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I think that would be a BIG error 

==



sourdough said:


> Wow! Looks like my Colt and #611 will be going on the market soon. Gotta love that Makita stuff
> I'm off to surf the suppliers! Ha ha Ha!!


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I was all set to buy the Makita set, but didn't want to wait till it became available at the $206.00 price. I bought the DW 611PK instead and am so impressed with it I am sorry I waited so long to buy. Besides I got the DW 611PK for $174.00 with free shipping and no it isn't re-furbished.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

sourdough said:


> Wow! Looks like my Colt and #611 will be going on the market soon. Gotta love that Makita stuff
> I'm off to surf the suppliers! Ha ha Ha!!


Hi Warren...If you want the best price check out the link I posted.

Also if you are determined to sell your DW 611 I will take it off your hands in a New York Second.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

just one more spot

Amazon.com: Makita RT0700CX3 1-1/4 Horsepower Compact Router Kit: Home Improvement

==


----------

